# IntelliJ zeigt meine class-Files nicht an!?



## andkul (11. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

ich verwende seit neuestem IntelliJ IDEA (Version 8.1.3) als IDE und komme noch nicht so richtig klar damit...
Ich hab folgendes Problem:
Ich hab ein größeres Projekt importiert und hab in der Projektstruktur einen classes-Ordner, wo alle class-Files reinkommen. Nach dem Kompilieren war auch alles so wie es sein sollte.
Dann hab ich aber versehentlich den Workspace-Ordner (im Windows Explorer) verschoben.
Ich hab Ihn wieder an die Original-Stelle zurück verschoben und jetzt ist mein classes Ordner leer, obwohl das Projekt läuft?! Und ich schaff es einfach nicht, dass die class-Files da drin wieder angezeigt werden.

Wäre wirklich dankbar für einen kleinen Tipp. Hab schon Foren gelesen und auf der IntelliJ Seite gesucht, aber nichts passendes gefunden

Vielen Dank


----------



## schalentier (11. Aug 2009)

Rechtsklick auf dein Projekt, Module Settings und unter Paths. Dort steht der Output Path, d.h. das Verzeichnis, in welches IntelliJ die class-Files compiliert. Ueberpruef das mal zuerst...


----------



## andkul (11. Aug 2009)

ok, das war´s...
danke für die schnelle Anwort


----------

